# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for BEVERAGE



## Andre (30/3/16)

Time to start voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Booths close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL & MINT
BAKERY
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

